# CSS Help.... How to stretch background image in Big cartel to fill entire screen?



## ffokazak (Feb 23, 2006)

Hey guys, 

Cant Figure out how to setup the Big cartel css to have my bckgrnd image to fill the whole screen only once. 

No repeat!

Any one figured it out?


----------



## custeez (May 23, 2009)

CSS does not control the size of your background image. CSS only controls placement.


----------



## LYFE9 (Jul 21, 2010)

so you have to have the doc in the exact size of the page? what size would this be, can anyone help?


----------



## riotink (Oct 2, 2009)

custeez said:


> CSS does not control the size of your background image. CSS only controls placement.



this is untrue.

there are two ways to accomplish this. 

one is using css3 which isn't widely supported especially in the world of internet explorer.. .


```
body {
  background: url(bgimage.jpg) no-repeat;
  background-size: 100%;
}
```


the second way is basically faking it with css2 and won't work within the confines of bigcartel

my suggestion is find a repeating background image.


----------



## selanac (Jan 8, 2007)

I believe the CSS RiotInk suggested will work on all CSS versions. 

That's the same example I read several versions ago.


----------



## riotink (Oct 2, 2009)

selanac said:


> I believe the CSS RiotInk suggested will work on all CSS versions.
> 
> That's the same example I read several versions ago.



see link for verification. it IS only css3. 

CSS3 background-size property


----------

